# Nostradamokles



## DamokIes (30. September 2008)

Nostradamokles erhellt die Zukunft.
An all die Ungläubigen und Lästerer:
Wir sprechen uns nach dem Release von WotLK wieder.
Ich freue mich schon darauf!
Wir werden ja sehen, was davon alles eintreten wird.
Und an die anderen Seher da draußen:
Ich bin gespannt auf eure Voraussagen!
Vorallem zum Thema Zaubermacht.


Tag 1
13.11.2008

ca. 07:32 Uhr
Durchgefroren aber glücklich passierst Du, Deine Version in den Händen haltend, die Kasse des Mediamarktes.
Glücklicherweise hat die Geschäftsleitung anläßlich des Release von WotLK die Öffnungszeiten zwei Stunden
vorverlegt. Du wartest schon seid 04:23 vorm Geschäft. Du hast Dir extra Urlaub genommen.

09:27 Uhr
Du langst verspätet Zuhause an. Das Verkehrschaos in 3,7 KM Umkreis des MM hat den Öffentlichen Nahverkehr
fast gänzlich zum erliegen gebracht.Allerdings hattest Du im Stau genügend Zeit, die gefühlt
sechshundertsiebendunszwanzigseitige Anleitung zu überfliegen. Schurken Nerf und IMBA Magiertalente 
weckten Dein größtes Interesse. Deinen Rechner brauchst Du gar nicht erst zu starten. Das CD/DVD-ROM läuft 
sich schon seid 3 Tagen mit einer Deiner Lieblings CDs im Dauerrepeat für den Installiermarathon "warm".

12:03 Uhr
Der dritte Anlauf bringts. Die beiden vorangegangenen Installierversuche scheiterten am überhitzten Laufwerk
und der strickten Weigerung die sechste und letzte CD aufgrund eines Microfussels zu lesen.
Du loggst Dich endlich ein.

15:48 Uhr
Du hast die ersten hundert Megabyte des schnell von Blizzard nachgereichten "kleinen" Patch heruntergeladen.
Die erste Hürde zum großen Patch hast du  fast genommen. Nur noch schnell die beiden fünf MB Pakete bevor 
es richtig losgehen kann mit dem 1,18 GB Megadownload.

18:16 Uhr
Da Downloadmirror wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen, hast du es tatsächlich vor 20:00 Uhr geschafft auf dem 
Loginserver zu kommen. (Noch vor der ganz großen Mittelfeldwelle) Glücklicherweise warst Du so schlau und
hast dich am Vorabend im neuen Hafen von Sturmwind ausgeloggt. Ein nüchternes Bild von im Kreis laufenden
Mitspielern ohne Namen beeindruckt Dich wenig. Während Du Dich über die ganzen Jäger ärgerst, die ihr Pet alle
(wie einfallslos) "Unbekannt" genannt haben, setzt Du einen Fuß auf das Schiff Richtung Nordend.

18:35 Uhr
Du beginnst Dich langsam zu fragen, warum dieser wurmzerfressene Mistkahn nicht endlich losfährt.

18:52 Uhr
Der Server wird abgeschaltet und Du realisierst, das Sturmwind wohl nicht die beste Wahl war.

19:07 Uhr
Die Server wurden wieder angefahren und Du beschließt Deine Überfahrt nach Nordend wohl besser in Menethil zu beginnen.

20:17 Uhr
Die Mittelfeldwelle ist nun gänzlich auf Deinen Server geschwappt und Du stehst mit geschätzten fünfundsiebzig Kreisläufern 
am Bootssteg und hoffst auf die Ankunft von einem dieser Seelenverkäufer die Dich "rübermachen" sollen. Ein Kontrahent
versucht es mit einem Suizidversuch, indem er sich vom Bootssteg wirft.Scheitert allerdings und bleibt in der Luft "schweben".
Verwundert schaust Du zu, wie er sich von Geisterhand geführt in Richtung Nordend davonmacht und beschließt hinterherzuspringen.
Allerding endet Dein Versuch im Wasser. 

21:56 Uhr
Du hast endlich eines dieser Geisterboote erwischt und starrst schon jetzt seit ca. zweiundzwanzig Minuten auf den Nordendladeschirm.

22:18 Uhr
Du bist endlich drüben. Wow! Sieht das super aus! Mal abgesehen davon, das Deine Mitspieler sich wie Häschen in 3-5 Metersätzen 
durch die Gegend hoppelnd fortbewegen, und die Questgeber Dir erst nach 3 Minuten nachdem du sie angesprochen hast 
antworten, läuft das Spiel doch erfreulich flüssig. Was Dich allerdings etwas stört, ist der zugemüllte Chat.
Fragen und Antworten zu ein und derselben Quest werden im Sekundentakt in den Allgemeinchannel gestellt während sich Besserwisser
und Wichtigtuer mit Kommentaren wie "lol" und "ihr naps" lustig machen.

23:47 Uhr
Ein kleiner Tastaturlegastheniker flamed Dich schon über eine Stunde zu, weil Du seine Questmobs gekillt hast.
Du fragst Dich allerdings, was er Dir mit seinem "gelk fiw hig gnuk gnu" eigentlich sagen will. 
Du hast ein Ticket geschrieben und wartest auf Antwort.

Zur gleichen Zeit in einem Paralleluniversum
Du bist von Sturmwind aus im anderen Startgebiet gelandet und hier sieht alles gaaaanz anders aus.
Du wirst höflich von einem GM gebeten, das flamen zu unterlassen, weil ein Mitspieler deine Questmobs
getötet hat. Die respawnen doch schließlich nach kurzer Zeit wieder!

...

Tag 2
14.11.2008


02:45 Uhr
Derber Schlafmangel macht dir zu schaffen.
Du reibst Dir unter zuhilfenahme des kalten Kaffeerestes auf Deinem Schreibtisch 
die Sandmännchenkruste aus den Augen und loggst Dich ein. Jupiduppidu. Jetzt funktioniert
der Server fast ohne Lags. Du kommst zügig durch Deine ersten Quests und hast auch 
schon "das ein oder andere sehr brauchbare Ausrüstungsteil" gefunden.

05:12 Uhr
Du hast Deinen ersten Nordendeliteewiglangervorquestreihendbossmob solo gelegt. 
Die Quest war für drei Spieler ausgelegt. Die Belohnung ist einfach nur IMBA!
Zudem hat er zufällig ein episches Schneidereikunstrezept für eine 30´Tasche 
dabei, was Dir im AH minimum dreitausendwennnichtmehr Tacken einbringen wird 
und klickst gierig und voller Vorfreude auf das Lootfenster.

05:59 Uhr
Du knabberst Deine Fingernägel bis ins Leben runter, wärend Du immer noch, hektisch
auf Deine Maustaste einprügelst, um dieses Gottverdammtescheißmistdrecksrezept* endlich
in Deiner Tasche verschwinden zu sehen.

06:00 Uhr
Dein Server schaltet ab.

07:23 Uhr
Da ist Dein Server wieder. Du hast das Rezept natürlich nicht bekommen. Aber das ist 
halb so schlimm, denn glücklicherweise darfst Du den Boss noch einmal umnatzen, aufgrund 
eines drei Stunden Serverrerolls. Selbstredend ist auch Dein "das ein oder andere sehr 
brauchbare Ausrüstungsteil" im Nirvana verschollen. Von den hart erkämpften XP spricht
meine Vision erst gar nicht, sondern lacht nur herzhaft.

09:43 Uhr
Die zweiundzwanzig Aspirin beginnen langsam zu wirken. Allerdings stört Dich der dicke 
Stirnverband doch ein wenig beim erneuten durchquesten, wenn er Dir über Deine Augen rutscht.
Wenigstens federt er Deinen nächsten Tisch-Kopf-Anfall erheblich ab.

11:02 Uhr
Die Situation auf dem Server, was den Spielspaß bertifft, läßt sich nicht mal mehr mit
Worten umschreiben. So stellst Du Dir Deine ganz persönliche Hölle vor.
Du nimmst Dir nun die Zeit Deinen Zweiliterkanister, den Du an Deinen selbsgelegten Katheter
gekoppelt hast zu entleeren und bist zuversichtlich, daß Deine Darmentleerung noch ein paar 
Stunden vorhalten wird. Schließlich hast Du das superstarke Abführmittel, für teuer Geld auf dem 
illigalen Medikamentenschwarzmarkt ertrödelt.

14:34 Uhr
Der kleine Assiflamer von gestern ist wohl gerade aus der Baumschule nach Hause gekommen und 
beginnt nun, da die Situation auf den Servern immer noch unspielbar ist, seinem neu gefundenen
Hobby zu fröhnen. Du schreibst erneut ein Ticket.

17:46 Uhr
Hallo. Hier ist Gamemaster H****  [(mist Namecalling) alter aber guter running gag].
Hast Du etwas Zeit, um Dich mit mir über Dein Ticket zu unterhalten?

17:47 Uhr
Dein Server schaltet ab.


Wie spät es ist oder welchen Tag wir haben, weißt Du nicht.
Du erwachst im Krankenhaus. Ein Ärzteteam teilt Dir mit, das sie Schwierigkeiten hatten, Deine
Blutungen aufgrund Deines eklatanten Aspirinmißbrauchs zu stoppen. 
Zudem leidest Du an einer eitrigen Harnwegsentzündung und akutem Darmverschluß. 
Sie lobten Dich aber für Deine tollen Kopfverbandskünste und machen Dir Hoffnung, daß drei Deiner 
Fingernägel der linken Hand wieder nachwachsen werden. 


*Sorry die Vision hat sich gehen lassen





Auf jeden Fall, solltet ihr auch die Vision von KomaKater lesen.
Ich hab mich gekringelt!



KomaKater schrieb:


> Na dann mach ich doch mal weiter
> 
> Mittwoch 12.11.2008
> Ca 20:00
> ...


----------



## Valiel (30. September 2008)

Sorry nochmals für den DP.


----------



## Valiel (30. September 2008)

Mehr!

*lach*

Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

doublepost, und dann noch n fullquote o0

@ damokles: sehr nett geschrieben.
zwar nicht so schön wie die erfahrungsberichte, aber dennoch eine 9/10 wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinex (30. September 2008)

hmmm wir werden sehen....

bei mir wirds allerdings undercity und ein zeppelin sein xD


----------



## fabdiem (30. September 2008)

geile sache

p.s. wotlk gibts auf dvd ;-9


----------



## Suepermann (30. September 2008)

Wirklich gut geschrieben, nur eine Sache, WotLK wird als DVD ausgeliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (30. September 2008)

echt nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fand dein berichte schon immer gut!
9,5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mfg ref


----------



## Hinack (30. September 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> [...]
> 23:47 Uhr
> Ein kleiner Tastaturlegastheniker flamed Dich schon über eine Stunde zu, weil Du seine Questmobs gekillt hast.
> Du fragst Dich allerdings, was er Dir mit seinem "gelk fiw hig gnuk gnu" eigentlich sagen will.
> ...



Da , aber auch nur da musste ich herzhaft lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10

Edit: Sprecht das mal aus xD ist noch besser xD


----------



## Drâyk (30. September 2008)

wie wärs mit ner verwarnung für Valiel?! sowas nervt.... wie wärs wenn du deinen post einfach editierst und die kacke löscht?!

BTT: nett geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. September 2008)

also abgesehen davon, dass ich deine texte sowieso liebe, sehr geehrter damo, glaube ich fast du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich als beta-tester bin sowieso schonmal vorgewart, wie sehr ein server laggen kann^^
20 tausend europäer auf einem server ist hart :]


----------



## Delwod (30. September 2008)

hoffe ja nicht das es so wird wie du geschriben hast aber bei bc war es doch auch nicht so schlim!


----------



## Chregi (30. September 2008)

xD geil! need more! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (30. September 2008)

Ich frag mich eh wie die das machen wollen nichtmal die europäische Beta läuft >.<


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2008)

Du hast ein Beta Key ...gibs zu

Oder tatsächlich einen prophetische Gabe.
Deine Beschreibung deckt sich zu etwa 85,34% mit dem was ich an meinem ersten Beta Tag (3te Welle) erlebt habe.
Und das meine ich nicht übertreiben.

Das heisst für mich eine Dejavu, nur schöner formuliert als die Realität.

Spaßig wäre bei sowas deine Stimme aus dem Off. Da müssen wir noch dran arbeiten!

1265/1266


----------



## TheGui (30. September 2008)

Die Betaserver laggen kaum noch O_o! (im vergleich zu vor 2 wochen)

is das ein zeichen?

... BTT 8/10


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Oktober 2008)

da war Damo wohl bisschen spät dran gestern, also gönn ich dem netten Thread doch mal ein 

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			
				Steppenwolf schrieb:
			
		

> I said God Damn! God damn the pusher man.


----------



## Fire_Frog (1. Oktober 2008)

man, ich will mehr, wie immer sehr schön geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also --> MEHR!


----------



## riggedi (1. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> /push
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na, da schieb ich doch glatt mal mit! Wieder mal very entertaining, Damo.
Irgendwie kann ich mir die von Dir beschriebene Situation schon leibhaftig vorstellen. Und deshalb hast Du mich auch schon deshalb zum Schmunzeln gebracht.

Dann continue doch mal, babe.

Riggedi


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> da war Damo wohl bisschen spät dran gestern, also gönn ich dem netten Thread doch mal ein
> 
> /push
> 
> ...



Danke Sammler. sonst hätt ich den nicht gefunden
Und danke Damo für ein weiteres humoristisches Machwerk.

[/ironie 1]
Ich freu mich drauf, da ich diesen Spass bei BC vollkommen verpasst hab
[/ironie 0]


----------



## Superheroe (1. Oktober 2008)

gibts wotLK auf dvd? oder auf dvd und cd?...hab kein dvdlaufwerk^^


----------



## Yinnai (1. Oktober 2008)

Superheroe schrieb:


> gibts wotLK auf dvd? oder auf dvd und cd?...hab kein dvdlaufwerk^^



So weit ich weiss soll es WotLK nur auf DVD geben.

btt: Wie immer klasse geschrieben, da bekommt man ja richtig Angst vor dem 13.11.

Seh mich jetzt schon da sitzen und fluchen


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Oktober 2008)

Wir Beta-Spieler sind ja da schon ganz gut abgehärtet, was das angeht, was Du da geschrieben hast. Ich hoffe inständig, dass die Hardware-Ressourcen vorm Release nochmal etwas aufgestockt werden. *g*

Und die 30 Euro für ein DvD-Laufwerk sollten inzwischen, Jahre nach Einführung der Technologie, irgendwie auch "drin" gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Neolos FM (1. Oktober 2008)

Delwod schrieb:


> hoffe ja nicht das es so wird wie du geschriben hast aber bei bc war es doch auch nicht so schlim!



Ich weiss ja nicht wann und auf welchem Server Du gespielt hast, aber mit BC war die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ein einziges grosses laaaaaaaaaaaaag ^^

btt :
Sehr nett geschrieben.
Ich muss gestehen ich habe ein bisschen angst vor dem 13.11. ^^


----------



## Humfred (1. Oktober 2008)

Da haste wohl nen BC Account wenn du kein Schiff erwischt :-)

Super geschrieben und lustig, die Erfahrungsberichte finde ich persönlich besser.
9/10


----------



## riggedi (1. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie wollen alle wissen, was in der Zukunft noch so passiert, dann schreibt es Damo nieder und keiner äußert sich dazu...
Dann will ich mal mein Salz hinzupfeffern:

/PUSH IT REAL GOOD

Riggedi


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (1. Oktober 2008)

rofl mady my day ^^


----------



## Qonix (1. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, genial wie immer.

Kommt aber wohl ganz auf den Server an.


----------



## snif07 (1. Oktober 2008)

Das hast du doch schon vor BC geschrieben, aber erst jetzt rausgebracht bzw umgeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schön zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snooze.G5 (1. Oktober 2008)

Siehe Warhammer

414:  Ich W.A.R. dabei


----------



## Night falls (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele zwar Warhammer Online, aber schaue immernoch sporadisch ins WoW-Forum und bin immer froh wenn ich auf einen Erfahrungsbericht oder etwas wie das hier vom guten Damokles stoße! Sehr unterhaltsam - mehr davon bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (1. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du hast ein Beta Key ...gibs zu...
> 
> ...Spaßig wäre bei sowas deine Stimme aus dem Off. Da müssen wir noch dran arbeiten!



Nein ich habe keinen Betakey.

Und an meiner Offstimme arbeite ich schon seid Jahren recht hart.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme das irgentwann mal hin, das sich die Leute die Hälse 
so wie die "Schweine im Weltall" verdrehen wenn ich mal loslege.

Du kennst doch hoffentlich die Muppetshow?
"Schalten sie auch morgen wieder ein, wenn es wieder heißt..."

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt, meinen Thread per Editieren zu vervollständigen, 
anstatt gleich einen Neuen zu eröffnen.
Ich hoffe ja auch darauf, das sich noch mehr Leser dazu berufen zu fühlen,
hier ihre WotLK-Visionen aufzuschreiben und hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Hasal (1. Oktober 2008)

Einfach nur cool. Hab gut gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siltan (1. Oktober 2008)

boah geilo xD
ich hab mich sooo kaputtgelacht xD


----------



## KArzzor (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ist aber mal echt gut geschrieben, mach weiter, !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire bone (1. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben. 9/10


----------



## Fuka (1. Oktober 2008)

Hank der war ein Dockabriter konnte rackern wie kein zweiter, lieblingslieb paloma hehohe!!!!
man sagt es macht nur lungenkrank und lasch, doch hank starb anner überdosis hasch!


----------



## Rangekiller (1. Oktober 2008)

xDxDxDxD davo gibts direkt ma ein: MADE MY DAY einfachnur zu geil xD


----------



## Nightwraith (1. Oktober 2008)

Sehr nice, wie immer...
hoffen wir das Blizz gelernt hat (schön wärs) und deine prophetische Gabe unfähig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hmm.. 8,5 / 10


----------



## iggeblackmoore (1. Oktober 2008)

sehr schön gemacht

find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Oktober 2008)

Wahaha,geil ;D


----------



## airace (1. Oktober 2008)

echt nett geschrieben ^^ ich hoffe für euch WoWler das es ncith so sein wird wie in der "warsargung"


----------



## Baltimus (1. Oktober 2008)

Sehr nice, wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10

Aber hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht so wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/push

MfG Balti


----------



## Urengroll (1. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Irgendwie wollen alle wissen, was in der Zukunft noch so passiert, dann schreibt es Damo nieder und keiner äußert sich dazu...
> Dann will ich mal mein Salz hinzupfeffern:
> 
> /PUSH IT REAL GOOD
> ...




Salt'n'Pepper


tu topiek


War sehr lustig zu lesen! Bitte mehr davon. 
Und ja genau so lief es ab, als ich meinen DK anspielen wollte. Hatte durch Dusel einen Beta-Key bekommen und erstmal 2 Tage Patches gezogen, aus 1000enden von Spiegeln. Ich kam mir vor , wie im Kabinett.
Dann sah ich endlich mit freuden, den Erstellungsbildschirm und "machte" mir eine(n) Todesritter.
Ladebildschirm brauchte etwas länger, um mich in die Nekrophore, Accherus(oder Acherrus egal^^) zu bringen.
Dann sah ich Arthas, mit seinen beiden fliegenden W(itches.
Ich freute mich, das es so leer um mich herrum war. Also drückte ich mal die "Space"-Taste, um mein 1 Quest abzuholen.
Tja das war es dann auch erstmal, den als ich so in der Luft schwebte bzw. wieder unten war, sah ich dann die restlichen DK's, die um Papa Arthas herrumstanden und ich konnte mich viele Stunden nicht mehr einloggen. GEIL............^^


----------



## KomaKater (1. Oktober 2008)

Na dann mach ich doch mal weiter

Mittwoch 12.11.2008 
Ca 20:00
  Die ersten Wahnsinnigen versammeln sich als nachtelfen verkleidet vor den Gamestores und warten auf den mitternachtsverkauf

21:15 
  Die Jan Hegenberg Chöre grölen zum 20. mal "Die horde rennt". Die Polizei wird auf das treiben aufmerksam und beginnt das gebiet abzuschirmen

22:00 
  Inzwischen haben sich geschätzte 300 Leute in der "Reihe" eingefunden. Die Polizei schickt 6 Truppenwagen.

22:30 
  Die Stadtpunks werden auf die "Veranstaltung" aufmerksam und Versuchen verzweifelt Bierkästen zu klauen. Diese werden jedoch von den "Nachtelfen" 
  hart verteidigt. Die Punks starten eine Gegendemonstration und demonstrieren einfach.... dagegen!

23:00 
  Die Polizei hat ein paar der Steine werfenden Punks abgeführt. Das Fernsehn ist inzwischen auch informiert. Die Skandalreporter von Explodiert
  Wollen interviews mit den Demonstrationsleitern machen und such verzweifelt einen Ansprechpartner Der "WoW/Wotlk" 

23:30 
  Die Meute wird ungeduldig. Die Scheiben des Ladens wackeln bedächtlich. 

23:45 
  Der Laden wird "ungewollt verfrüht" durch ein paar fehlende scheiben geöffnet und die Verkäufer ergeben sich ihrem Schicksal.

03:00 
  Alle Versionen verkauft. Laden liegt in trümmern. Überall sieht man "Pokemon" und "Yu-Gi-Oh" Packungen zu scheiterhäufen aufgetürmt und die 
  "Verkäufer" liegen Apathisch nickend in der Ecke. Die Kunden, welche KEINE version bekommen haben beginnen das Lager zu durchsuchen.
  Die Polizei ist (jeder mit einer Version von WOTLK) inzwischen abgezogen.


naja so stelle ich mir den mitternachtsverkauf (hier ein beispiel aus münchen) vor...


(wer Rechtsschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten)


----------



## DamokIes (1. Oktober 2008)

KomaKater schrieb:


> 21:15
> Die Jan Hegenberg Chöre grölen zum 20. mal "Die horde rennt". Die Polizei wird auf das treiben aufmerksam und beginnt das gebiet abzuschirmen
> 
> 
> ...



Ja geil! Super so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Hab mich weggeroflt.
Spitze!


----------



## Abychef (1. Oktober 2008)

Gut geschrieben ! Mal schauen wie viel sich davon bewahrheitet ^^ bin echt mal gespannt


----------



## MadRedCap (1. Oktober 2008)

Nicht ganz so lustig wie die alten Erfahrungsberichte (was auch scheinbar keiner ist, sondern das genaue Gegenteil), aber trotzdem sehr unterhaltsam.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu müde zum Lachen.

7/10

Aber nicht aufhören, vielleicht kauft dir buffed.de ja irgendwann Druckrechte ab und sie bringen ein Buch mit deinen gesammelten Threads raus: 'Damokles' World' oder 'How is see the World (of Warcraft) - Expirience's of a Nerd' oder sowas ...
Wird sicher ein Bestseller in 18 Ländern!


----------



## Der_Shade (1. Oktober 2008)

> Nicht ganz so lustig wie die alten Erfahrungsberichte (was auch scheinbar keiner ist, sondern das genaue Gegenteil), aber trotzdem sehr unterhaltsam.
> Vielleicht bin ich auch zu müde zum Lachen.
> 
> 7/10
> ...



18 Länder nur ? =) Auf den Damo wartet grosses, und SEINE Vorverkäufe werden dann die von Wotlk und dergleichen in den Schatten stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... wie immer nice gemacht 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (1. Oktober 2008)

oh man göttlich wie immer ^^


----------



## Nonsinn (1. Oktober 2008)

Das wird wohl vor einigen Rechnern wirklich so ablaufen.^^

Aber wirklich geiler Text. Gratz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wegi (1. Oktober 2008)

Herrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für die Kurzweil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2008)

Juhuu Tag 2 ist daaa!!!

Ich bin jetzt aber hin und her gerissen. Zum einen hoffe ich natürlich auf Tag 3 zum anderen befürchte ich, dass du nach Vision 2 die Dritte nicht überleben würdest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ KomaKater 
sehr feine Ergänzung.!!!
Deine und Damokles "Visionen" sind irgendwie so ...erschrecken...realistisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Oh man xD 
Ich werds mir auf jeden Fall antun... also nicht zum kaufen, sondern mit der Videokamera daneben stehen und die ganze Meute beobachten und filmen *gg*


----------



## Sylv (2. Oktober 2008)

Hübsche Visionen, ihr beiden... Kann man sich alles echt vorstellen
Ich werde denke ich auch zum Gamestop in meiner nähe gehen und mir das Spiel kaufen.

*FOR ARTHAS!
FOR THE SCOURGE!
FOR FROSTMOURNE!
*


----------



## riggedi (2. Oktober 2008)

Der zweite Tag gefiel mir persönlich noch besser! Ich bin ein Fan Deiner Schreibkunst Damo, ehrlich!



Urengroll schrieb:


> Salt'n'Pepper


Wer hätte gedacht, das der Herr Urengroll ein Fachmann urbanischer Kulturmusik ist? Sehr gut erkannt, Monsieur!

Riggedi


----------



## DamokIes (2. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Der zweite Tag gefiel mir persönlich noch besser! Ich bin ein Fan Deiner Schreibkunst Damo, ehrlich!



...und trotzdem hat es immernoch nicht für einen Sigeintrag gereicht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich streng mich weiter an.


----------



## Hulmin (6. Oktober 2008)

Wiedermal zeigt der rhetorische Meister des Mehrspielerrollenspiels was in ihm steckt, und wie zu erwarten betrachtet man ein Werk das sich keineswegs vor den Erfahrungsberichten zu verstecken braucht. Der Witz und vorallem der Wiedererkennungswert der nahezu auf jeden Spieler zutrifft ist einfach großartig. Weiter so!


----------



## DamokIes (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt, die geniale Vision vom lieben KomaKater unter meine zu zitieren.
Vielleicht wird sie dort, wo sie jetzt steht, versehentlich übersehen und das wäre schade.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal erlaubt, die geniale Vision vom lieben KomaKater unter meine zu zitieren.
> Vielleicht wird sie dort, wo sie jetzt steht, versehentlich übersehen und das wäre schade.



Das ehrt dich!
Gut zu sein bedeutet nicht nur selber gut zu sein sondern auch Gutes zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (7. Oktober 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> ...und trotzdem hat es immernoch nicht für einen Sigeintrag gereicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, aber es wird schon seehr warm. Wirklich seehr warm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Captain_Chaos (7. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, mein Fall war das jetzt nicht so. 

Ich werde ganz sicher nicht am ersten Tag das neue Addon haben und all das mitmachen. Ein paar Tage später reicht vollkommen. Ich habe meine Sucht noch vollkommen unter Kontrolle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Oktober 2008)

wunderbarer thread mal wieder von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (7. Oktober 2008)

9,5/10!!! Denn Wotlk wird nur noch 1 DVD besitzen und nicht 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber so stell ich mir das vor und nicht anders. Wir sehen uns dann am 11.11. um 11:11 Uhr vorm Mediamarkt um das Nachtlager aufzubauen.


----------



## SeRuM (7. Oktober 2008)

Man wa sbin ich froh das ich nich dabei bin !


----------



## Anduris (7. Oktober 2008)

10/10
wirklich top!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. Oktober 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Man wa sbin ich froh das ich nich dabei bin !


will hier keiner wissen denk ich mal^^


----------



## Blaise2277 (7. Oktober 2008)

Vlt. wurde es schon erwähnt aber egal ^^
In Theramore fährt kein Schiff nach Northrend, sondern nur von Sw und Menethil.

Is zumindest in der Beta so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst aber super geschrieben 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GermanTrasheR (7. Oktober 2008)

nette story, würde gerne mehr lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankylos94 (7. Oktober 2008)

jo echt voll witzig^^ 9/10


----------



## DamokIes (7. Oktober 2008)

Blaise2277 schrieb:


> Vlt. wurde es schon erwähnt aber egal ^^
> In Theramore fährt kein Schiff nach Northrend, sondern nur von Sw und Menethil.
> 
> Is zumindest in der Beta so
> ...



Ups.
Mein Fehler! Aber da ich keine Beta spiele, wird man mir das hoffentlich nachsehen.
Aber Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werds sofort ändern.


----------



## DamokIes (10. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ja, aber es wird schon seehr warm. Wirklich seehr warm...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was denkst Du nur von mir? Ich bin glücklich mit einer Frau verheiratet!
Obwohl sich beide Dinge eigentlich ausschließen (Frau/glücklich).   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (10. Oktober 2008)

sehr cool echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (10. Oktober 2008)

Sehr gut geschrieben! Das hat mir doch glatt einen Lachanfall beschert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, das könnte so kommen, den Mitternachtsverkauf stelle ich mir genauso vor, die ersten Spielstunden werden hoffentlich nicht so arg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (10. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## riggedi (10. Oktober 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Was denkst Du nur von mir? Ich bin glücklich mit einer Frau verheiratet!
> Obwohl sich beide Dinge eigentlich ausschließen (Frau/glücklich).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schliessen sich nicht aus! Mach´s wie ich und...

[attachment=5310:Nimm2.jpg]   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## ?!?! (10. Oktober 2008)

Gut gegroffen. Etwas fehlt mir jedoch...

13.11.08 ~22.30 
5 Sekunden nachdem du den ersten Questmob angegriffen hast tauchen hinter dir 2 Horde/Allianz Schurken auf und befördern dich in die ewigen Jagdgründe.

Nur um die Tragik der Situation weiter zu vertiefen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (10. Oktober 2008)

richtig geil gemacht... hast mir die letzten minuten vorm feierabend richtig versüßt ^^

thank youuu ^^

mfg


----------



## riggedi (10. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hast mir die letzten minuten vorm feierabend richtig versüßt ^^


Wir haben jetzt 13 Uhr - du kannst doch um diese Uhrzeit noch nicht Feierabend haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Husch, husch, zurück an die Arbeit!

Riggedi


----------



## Jeffy (10. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Schliessen sich nicht aus! Mach´s wie ich und...
> 
> [attachment=5310:Nimm2.jpg]
> 
> ...



öhhhhhhhhhmmmm... ja x)


----------



## Dabow (23. Februar 2009)

Findet ihr das witzig ? Ich musste leider nicht lachen. Du warst mal besser ... schade


----------



## QcK (23. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder richtig herzhaft gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Haha sehr geile Geschichte.....  jaja so kanns gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (3. Juni 2009)

KomaKater, ich hab mich so weggerollt....


----------

